# Looking for a driving partner from Dubai Marina to Abu Dhabi



## dubai_74 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I drive daily from Dubai Marina to Tourist Club area in Abu Dhabi daily. 
I am looking for a drving partner since the drive gets boaring sometimes.
Let me know if intersted.


----------



## JoeW1075 (Dec 29, 2009)

dubai_74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I drive daily from Dubai Marina to Tourist Club area in Abu Dhabi daily.
> I am looking for a drving partner since the drive gets boaring sometimes.
> Let me know if intersted.


What are your hours like? I drive almost to the same area although in a few weeks my company will be moving to Khalifa City A right near the Etihad complex which will make my drive a lot shorter.


----------

